# What t-shirt size do you wear?



## Costello (Jun 8, 2010)

So obviously with the GBAtemp t-shirts being manufactured soon, we need to know your size, my dear tempers.
All sizes will be produced (unless one of the options gets 0 vote, I guess) but some need to be produced in larger quantities, I expect.

If you don't know the answer to that question, take off the t-shirt you're wearing now and look at what the label says.
Thank you for your honesty, please vote carefully!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 8, 2010)

It says medium


----------



## Raika (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium...
Most of my shirts are medium, only a few are large, so I vote medium.


----------



## Davess (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium here


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 8, 2010)

It depends, either L or XL.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium too


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium all the way here.
I can't bother wearing a bigger one, I hate the feeling.


----------



## hunnymonster (Jun 8, 2010)

Which country's interpretation of size is being used? I have a European XXL here that is noticeably more snug fitting than a North American XL and a 4XL from HK that I can't get on at all...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think mine is Medium too.

I think I can wear medium and large, but medium's good.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 8, 2010)

mine says M/L and some other say L, so i'm just going to go with L


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2010)

I have bunch of XXL and XL shirts, but I'm very thin.....tho I really need length.....but I guess, L is OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll go for L..


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 8, 2010)

I wear L


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium or small it depends on the t-shirt >,,< some mediums are too big.


----------



## doeo (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm sort of a midget myself xP
I wear XS (Extra Small)
There's no option to vote for that...
I never find stuff for myself...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium. I have some Small (and even Extra Small) and some Large (even one Extra Large) clothing that fits me too, but Medium gets the upper hand.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

I wear a Medium size t-shirt.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium on mah shirt


----------



## DCG (Jun 8, 2010)

european L size


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 8, 2010)

Depends. From a high street shop, usually medium.  When I order from ASOS.com, they seem to base their sizes on the assumption that you want something to be skin tight, so I go large.  I've sometimes had to order stuff in "XL" from Thai eBay sellers in spite of considering myself a bit of a midget.  Maybe I should move to the east where I won't feel so short.  Some US shops, like Split Reason, I have to go for small because medium is huge (insert your own fat Americans joke)

If there's no actual sizing guide I'll just plump for medium, as long as it's not skin tight or absolutely swamps me I don't really mind, I can get away with a bit baggy or  bit snug, but I'd prefer it to be too big than too small.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jun 8, 2010)

am normally wearing medium


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 8, 2010)

large =D


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 8, 2010)

Usually medium, and sometimes large when the mediums are kinda small...


----------



## Orc (Jun 8, 2010)

I wear
S & M


Spoiler: S&M











(Because sometimes M is too L for me.)


----------



## luke_c (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks like you will be needing to produce a lot of that size, but I suppose it's classed as the average size now


----------



## The Pi (Jun 8, 2010)

It depends I normally wear large but sometimes medium or very large

Right now? large


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 8, 2010)

Brazilian P, which seems to be = American XS.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium here

(he's probably trying to find out what size shoptemp should have, lol)


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 8, 2010)

europe xl... I don't know what that is in the US.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium here ( Maybe small ) depending on size, I usually go with the medium though


----------



## iFish (Jun 8, 2010)

medium...but i voted for large since i would wear it as a night shirt and they are large.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 8, 2010)

i wear XXL i need length because i'm tall


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 8, 2010)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> It depends, either L or XL.


I too wear these sizes. 

I wear an "XL Tall" Because when I hate that regular shirts don't have enough length. 

There should be an "XL Tall" option.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm guessing I'll need a small xD

I'm a midget. ;D


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2010)

Just like the dsi an XL


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 8, 2010)

Large, but it's funny because I'm skinny. o.o


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 8, 2010)

Large, because it's cool having clothes that hang down low.


----------



## Zane (Jun 8, 2010)

hunnymonster said:
			
		

> Which country's interpretation of size is being used? I have a European XXL here that is noticeably more snug fitting than a North American XL and a 4XL from HK that I can't get on at all...



Same, i got like EU size XL-XXL and i wear anything from that size to XXXL because i like to wear clothes with 1-2 sizes larger then i have.

So in this case i voted XXXL


----------



## Gore (Jun 8, 2010)

I wear a large, but I'm not buying it if there's a big goofy tempy face on it, tons of cockmagnet mentions of how much I love Wiis, or a douchebaggy creep face on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know what I expect that still represents GBAtemp without those tho.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 8, 2010)

medium, large.


----------



## monkat (Jun 8, 2010)

Between Small and Medium. Small fits my body better, but doesn't reach my waist. I usually wear medium, even though it's a little baggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! I recently ordered 3 Large shirts without realizing it, though. I look like I'm playing dress up at 19


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd like a Tiny please.

Just kidding. Small would be the closest! (I'm usually an XS :3)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2010)

Medium here.


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 9, 2010)

xtra large here cause im tall n buff


----------



## Elritha (Jun 9, 2010)

Medium or small here, it can vary.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 9, 2010)

I wear large and medium but mostly large. I can't wait until the GBAtemp shirts come out. I'm gonna buy one!


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 9, 2010)

I take XL in usa. 

I am tall and don't have to look up to to many people, sounds like a lot of members are midgets.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 9, 2010)

I buy XL but they always shrink so I guess I'm an L.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Jun 9, 2010)

XL because it's not too tight and it's not too loose? Looks good


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 9, 2010)

Remember everyone, you'll probably need 1-2 sizes larger than usual - chinese sizes are tiny.


----------



## asdf (Jun 9, 2010)

Usually small but sometimes medium.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> If you don't know the answer to that question, *take off the t-shirt you're wearing now* and look at what the label says.


When will you stop asking me this Costy!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Small....


----------



## mad567 (Jun 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Usually small but sometimes medium.



Me too


----------



## Njrg (Jun 9, 2010)

Technically I'm a medium, but I buy large to compensate for shrinkage.


----------



## Wii_Manic (Jun 9, 2010)

Im usually XS but I guess i'll have to have small instead.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 9, 2010)

M.
Can't wait till I can buy one!


----------



## Fluto (Jun 9, 2010)

medium but i get L or XL because its more roomy


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 9, 2010)

XXL


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2010)

I wear size XL.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 9, 2010)

XXXL or more Here, although im wearing a 4X right now. if they are tiny id say around 4XL.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered how long it would be before someone make a joke about that.

I nearly did.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 9, 2010)

Surprisingly I have a mixed bunch of T-Shirts ranging from S to L, L 'cause of the fat I had 3 years back lol, some Small T-Shirts fit fine like they are Medium while others...well these days I wear Medium, so MEDIUM it is!


----------



## anaxs (Jun 9, 2010)

medium or large but no baggy shit


----------



## Makar (Jun 10, 2010)

Small sometimes medium


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm XL standard, I can use a Large but it's a little off. I usually like a little more length on my shirts. Not like baggy ghetto length, but you know, enough.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 10, 2010)

L to XL, depends on company, i don't like it when sleeves don't even go halfway down my upper arm.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 10, 2010)

Aren't American sizes bigger? I remember buyer stuff over there and it was to big compared to t-shirts in the UK, I had to get smaller.


----------



## vdanasto (Jun 10, 2010)

Large here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 10, 2010)

medium to XL.

I usually just buy XL whenever possible so that in future i will be able to grow into those


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 10, 2010)

Medium


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 10, 2010)

I need length in my shirts, cos im tall like that
XL


----------



## jimkakajim88 (Jun 10, 2010)

M suits me better,but I prefer L...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jun 11, 2010)

XL, I've got very broad shoulders. But sometimes large will fit.


----------



## Exaltys (Jun 11, 2010)

Small :3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2010)

XL to XXL.
You've seen me. I need the shoulder room. 

(okay okay, and the belly room)


----------



## PlooBloo (Jun 11, 2010)

XS to S, but since there's no XS, I chose S.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 11, 2010)

Medium here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go Medium


----------



## Des_Kaje (Jun 11, 2010)

Medium's fine for me.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 11, 2010)

Right now small but slowly growing into medium.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 12, 2010)

lol XXXL and more...

=
medium for me.


----------



## seedvt (Jun 12, 2010)

M or L works with me.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 13, 2010)

It depends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I buy Large but i'm ok with Small/medium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reason is most t-shirts (not all) tend to shrink after a few washes.
Most large t-shirts end up being medium in the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I like my t-shirts a bit bigger then normal intended


----------



## KirovAir (Jun 13, 2010)

Large. Otherwise my awesome perfect body won't fit.


----------



## Cabbage (Jun 14, 2010)

I like mildly tight fitting shirts, which tends to be a small after a few washes, though I'm also fine with wearing medium. Voted small.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 14, 2010)

XL, whole latta lovin here.


----------



## funem (Jun 14, 2010)

I likes mine baggy so XL.... but my tag in the back has my name on it, so I dont think that counts


----------



## Trulen (Jun 15, 2010)

Ain't shamed to say I need an XL ;o


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jun 16, 2010)

I wear athletic mediums as they compliment my aesthetics well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If this is normal shirt size I then vote for small, yeaaaah I'm a douche.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 16, 2010)

for western size?
XS
for asian it would be S i guess lul


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 16, 2010)

XL for me


----------



## .Chris (Jun 16, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Medium all the way here.
> I can't bother wearing a bigger one, I hate the feeling.


Same here.


----------



## playallday (Jun 17, 2010)

.


----------



## amptor (Jun 17, 2010)

can someone pm me a link to the shirt that they are making? I want to see which design it is going to be. thanx


----------



## Am0s (Jun 18, 2010)

medium


----------



## xalphax (Jul 10, 2010)

Small (Euro 176)


----------



## Rhubarb on Fire (Jul 12, 2010)

Large. I'm such a phatty.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

Medium for now, but since i'm only 14, I'll probably grow into a large or something.


----------

